# Information on this mating plz



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Mating test - German Shepherd Dog

Anything special, anything to watch out for? 
I'm getting a pup from this litter, the breeder knew exactly what i need. She picked a pup for me. But since i'm pedigree ignorant, I would love to learn more about him and his ancestors  
I'm curious if anyone knows anything about Bemoan Bee and her Dam: Tru Grit Freda of Twin B? And are there any true Czech dogs in there?:help:

Feel free to give me the good the bad and the ugly.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Bemoan Bee has been a super producer - her son Max won the USA Nationals a year?two ago....given the pedigree, you could get a high drive, very strong, hard dog, and if one of hte lower drive pups, still a nice confident pup...Dean has a granddaughter of BB - Auron - and he is a nice dog with the family, and a very very strong dog for training....I believe Nikki is trained and shown by the breeders young teen daughter whom I met at the Worlds a few years ago....have also seen her littermate a few times, and granddaughter of either Nikki or Bemoan which is owned by the same woman and Nimh....both dogs have good confident temperaments.

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks Lee!!

I've been talking to Dean and following Auron's updates. He is a great dog. I wouldn't mind having a pup like him, but i hope he will be a tiny bit mellower than Auron. LOL
And thanks for the info on Bemoan Bee.


----------

